# Dust Deputy Questions



## SteveKoz (Feb 22, 2019)

Hi.. New to dust collection and this forum. Leaning towards the HF DC with a Wynn 35A filter and adding the Dust Deputy. There are two choices I'm considering for the Dust Deputy. The 4" and the 5" models. The 4" comes with a molded base that attaches to the included barrel. The 5" has a different base that you can attach to your own barrel. The HF DC supports a 4" hose so the 4" Dust Deputy seems to be the right model. Read where a few people have had problems with the container lid collapsing. Since it's a match pair Dust Deputy/Barrel I'm a little concerned. Would using a 5" Dust Deputy hurt performance in any way? Would have to find 4" to 5" adapters but not thinking that would be too hard to find. Would also have to find a container that would be air tight.. Looking for container suggestions as well.

Appreciate the help! Thanks!


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Good timing on this. I have had a HF DC with the Wynn filter for several years. I actually just bought the 4" super dust deputy deluxe this weekend during Woodcraft's 15% off sale. I'll come back and post after I hook it up again run it for awhile.

I haven't hooked it up yet because I'm on the finishing stage of my current project.

BTW, the HF DC actually has a 5" inlet, with a split to two 4", and the hose from the impeller to the collection is also 5".


----------



## SteveKoz (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks for the response. If you have the HF DC with the 5" inlet is there a reason why you didn't buy the 5" DD? Appreciate the help!


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

I chose convenience, because the drum and the cyclone are an integrated set.

Oddly enough, the inlet on the deluxe is 4", but the outlet is 5".

On the Oneida website, they recommend this one for up to a 3 hp collector, so I wasn't concerned about performance. It's main purpose is to keep me from having to clean the cartridge filter so often. That's a huge pain.

If you're not in a rush, I'll have it set up in a few weeks once I get this 9 drawer dresser out of my shop, and then I'll give you my impressions.


----------



## SteveKoz (Feb 22, 2019)

Thank you! Will be looking forward to your review. Also are you using PVC or metal duct work and what's been your experience? Thought I had this figured out but still trying to decide.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Steve. I have a small basement shop and I've never gotten around to running any ductwork. I just roll the machine a few feet and hook it up to the current machine.


----------



## Mark Jones Ozark (Feb 26, 2019)

Installed the 4" dust deputy with a 1 hp delta collector with just a bag. Also installed a 2" dust deputy for my shop vac. I will have to report they are doing exactly what the 60 folk on youtube said they would. I should have done this years ago. Both bag and shop vac filter are staying clean and it's nice having max suction on both units ALL the TIME. 

Army surplus store has these same paper-wood composite barrels that the 4" came with for 15.00 dollars. 


Very satisfied with the setup. Works as stated.


----------



## Rick Maples (Apr 4, 2019)

That is what I do, it is vey simple.


----------



## Red5hft (Dec 20, 2018)

*Consider the shop tools*

The 4” Dust Deputy comes with a 15 gal collection barrel. If you are using a surfacing planer much, you may find you fill this pretty quickly. I chose the 5” DD and attached a 35 gal metal trash can. I am still surprised how quickly this can fill, but installed a small plexiglas window to monitor it. It is pretty simple to make your own collection barrel, but keep in mind you can create a lot of vacuum with a well tuned system so something sturdy is called for. It just depends on your needs. A few saws or sanding table, 15 gal no problem. Jointer, planer, drum sander, consider a larger barrel. 

I have an HF system modified with a Rikon impeller, 5” dust deputy attached to 4” DWV PVC central shop system. Plenty of suction and volume. Very happy with system.


----------



## Mark Jones Ozark (Feb 26, 2019)

Grizzly sells a 35gal plastic lid to fit on a barrel. Yet the seals are terrible. If needed one of those large barrels can be plugged in right after the planner and it will drop most of the planner shavings in there before it ever gets to the dust deputy.


----------



## CharleyL (Jan 13, 2019)

I have 2 of the smaller Dust Deputys. They work amazingly well, so I'm considering a dust collection system using a larger one for my larger saw dust creating machines. I am super sold on Dust Deputy products.

One of these small Dust Deputys is connected to a re-purposed whole house central vac that I have added to my shop to collect the saw dust from my finer dust creating tools like the scroll saws, sanders, and drill presses. It now sits on top of a 20 gallon metal barrel. The central vac unit has never had anything in it's collection container since I added the Dust Deputy ahead of it, except for a very fine dust layer on the side walls of it, about as much as you can find on a table in the house when it's time to dust it off. I vent this vac to the outdoors, so none of even the finest dust ever gets back into my shop. The other Dust Deputy is connected to my shop vac with a 5 gal plastic bucket under it. Nothing of any measurable size gets past it and into the shop vac either. The only reason why I even put a bag in the shop vac now is to try to keep the fines from getting into my shop air. I should probably add a HEPA filter of some kind since it vents back into my shop, but I don't use the shop vac that often any more. 

Charley


----------

